

What is this hidden script doing on Hacker News? - apawloski

I noticed today that NoScript was blocking the `causes.com` domain on Hacker News. After looking at the HTML source of news.ycombinator, I noticed this:<p><pre><code>    &#60;script src="http://www.causes.com/moment_of_silence.js"&#62;
            showText: true; 
            text: 'Learn more'; 
            url: 'http://causes.com/momentforsandyhook';
    &#60;/script&#62;
</code></pre>
Can anyone explain what this is? Is it for charity? Why is this javascript being run, but nothing indicated on HN about it?
======
mikeleeorg
To add to what others have already said, this is the original site that shared
the code you saw:

<http://www.webmomentofsilence.org/>

And it was, for a brief time, discussed on HN, though not in any official
capacity:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4948961>

------
dotmanish
Apparently it's this: <http://drupal.org/node/1872074>

------
bmelton
At 9:30 am there was a 'moment of silence' modal popup that came across HN and
limited access to the site. The popup linked to here[1] and appeared with the
message to 'Honor the Victims of Sandy Hook', and then encouraged us to
support gun violence prevention.

I too was wondering what was going on until I realized that Paul Graham was
one of the supporters of the project at Causes.com.

[1] - [http://www.causes.com/causes/807161-stand-with-sandy-
hook/ac...](http://www.causes.com/causes/807161-stand-with-sandy-
hook/actions/1716727?ctm=cat_nav_2)

